# TV: Batman-Darsteller Adam West ist gestorben



## Zelada (11. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *TV: Batman-Darsteller Adam West ist gestorben* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *TV: Batman-Darsteller Adam West ist gestorben*


----------



## Wynn (11. Juni 2017)

Die Batmans ab den 80er Jahren hatten vieleicht mehr Technik und Ausrüstung aber Adam West hatten den Batusi !





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RsYA8Gr5NTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Honigpumpe (11. Juni 2017)

Adam West war ein genialer Batman, damals noch, als Hollywood nicht in die Muckibude ging, sogar mit Bauchansatz. Ich sag es mal mit Leonard Nimoy: Lebe lang und friedlich! Beides ist Adam West gelungen; ich hoffe, er hatte ein schönes Leben. Ruhe in Frieden, Adam.


----------



## Orzhov (11. Juni 2017)

Schade, aber machs gut.


----------



## Svatlas (11. Juni 2017)

Ruhe in Frieden. Als Kind habe ich mich immer wieder auf den Samstagabend gefreut, wo dann im Wunschprogramm "Batman" gewählt wurde unter den 3 Filmen. Da waren ein paar schöne Abende dabei  Danke!


----------



## Worrel (11. Juni 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Die Batmans ab den 80er Jahren hatten vieleicht mehr Technik und Ausrüstung aber Adam West hatten den Batusi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte jetzt eher so was erwartet ...:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n9x8do9iY-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wynn (11. Juni 2017)

Das obere ist das Original


----------

